# Looking to get a climbing tree stand



## Mattyv97

*Climber*

Any Summit will work. they are great. some of the best stands i have ever seen. there very comfortable and light. i think that there the way to go and pretty much all of the summit series stands are not more than $300...
Another great company who makes light and nice stands are Lone Wolf. there a little expensive but there super nice stands.


----------



## boarman1

Lone Wolf sit n climb is nice and compact.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i use a summit viper. it is a great climber. only problem i have with it is the seat is to comfortable and it has the padded arm rest and padded back rest. you sit down get ready than next thing you know your waking up and realize you just sleep for an hr or 2. dont know how many deer this stand has cost me over the years


----------



## dbbumpin

Mattyv97 said:


> Any Summit will work. they are great. some of the best stands i have ever seen. there very comfortable and light. i think that there the way to go and pretty much all of the summit series stands are not more than $300...
> Another great company who makes light and nice stands are Lone Wolf. there a little expensive but there super nice stands.


I read a lot of good reviews on them.

I'll check at the lone wolf too


----------



## jimgun

I got a Summit Goliath three years ago. It works real good. Very easy to climb with and it is large enough (I weigh over two hundred lbs) that I'm comfortable in it for several hours at a time. It is a little cumbersome to carry around. So I usually carry it near where I am going to hunt the following day and brush it in. I hunt on state land, as well.


----------



## lostarrow68

I have had two summit Viper stands, I currently hunt from one and love it for the money, but I would have to agree Lone Wolf is lighter but the Summit stands are unmatched for all day comfort, so I say if you have extra cash and don't plan to put long hours in the stand Lone Wolf is the ticket, but if you are a die hard no quit rut junkie Summit is where it's at. Good luck! Oh by the way I got my new Summit last year at Woodbury outfitters in Ohio on sale for 179.00


----------



## dbbumpin

lostarrow68 said:


> I have had two summit Viper stands, I currently hunt from one and love it for the money, but I would have to agree Lone Wolf is lighter but the Summit stands are unmatched for all day comfort, so I say if you have extra cash and don't plan to put long hours in the stand Lone Wolf is the ticket, but if you are a die hard no quit rut junkie Summit is where it's at. Good luck! Oh by the way I got my new Summit last year at Woodbury outfitters in Ohio on sale for 179.00


yeah when the season hits, whenever I'm not in school I'm in the woods. I've never hunted state land b4, always private...figured the climber would help me on the state land.

Looks like I'll look at the viper too


----------



## dbbumpin

This is one of the stands I'm thinking about.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_418969&id=0057203418571a

I dont need padded armrests or arm rests at all...I'm still young:darkbeer:

main things are ease of use, quiet, and light... I don't mind walking a long ways to get to some spots


----------



## lostarrow68

dbbumpin said:


> This is one of the stands I'm thinking about.
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_418969&id=0057203418571a
> 
> I dont need padded armrests or arm rests at all...I'm still young:darkbeer:
> 
> main things are ease of use, quiet, and light... I don't mind walking a long ways to get to some spots


What state are going to?


----------



## dbbumpin

lostarrow68 said:


> What state are going to?


michigan


----------



## twoblade

*equalizer*

ive hunted with api/summit for the last 15 years.i started selling the equalizer and hunting with one,,,,,im sold ...at least check them out first,,,


----------



## dbbumpin

twoblade said:


> ive hunted with api/summit for the last 15 years.i started selling the equalizer and hunting with one,,,,,im sold ...at least check them out first,,,


aquilzer ha..got a link to one?

Plan on gettin one in about another month


----------



## athomPT

Any of you used treewalker?


----------



## SLASTER77

I use the summit viper, awesome!!!! easy to carry, comfortable to sit in, and easy to stand and shoot and overall you cant go wrong with any summit, I wouldn't take the open shot as its just a squar pad you basically sit on against the tree, and your best bet is to get the hooks for the lower half where you place your feet to climb, much easier than the strap that you would normally use


----------



## bigredtn

I bought a north starr tree cat and I love it. unfortunetly they went out of buisness but now they are retooling and getting ready to go back in buisness.:teeth: heres the link. http://www.northstarrtreestand.com/


----------



## dbbumpin

SLASTER77 said:


> I use the summit viper, awesome!!!! easy to carry, comfortable to sit in, and easy to stand and shoot and overall you cant go wrong with any summit, I wouldn't take the open shot as its just a squar pad you basically sit on against the tree, and your best bet is to get the hooks for the lower half where you place your feet to climb, much easier than the strap that you would normally use


does the fron bar come off on the viper...seems like it would get in the way ALOT while shooting


----------



## crazy4hunting

i have not found any bad reviews on the treewalkers other then it may be a little high and catch on brush. Im sold. Im a big guy, and the stand is big and light. I tried a buddys lone wolf and i was just about licking the tree. I know they make the new bigger one, but its 20 pounds and have you seen the price on that thing! there nuts. so tonight or tomorrow morning i will be calling in my order for a treewalker. good luck with your choice. fyi i aslo have a summit but i found it to be very noisy. May just be mine, i have a steel model and its heavy and everytime i go to put it on a tree it seems no matter how carefull i am it clangs around. great for sitting all day though.


----------



## dbbumpin

still undecided. gonna try one at a local shop sunday


----------



## AfterLife

summit the best climber i have used


----------



## huntfish25

I like the lone wolfe sit and climb. If you a big guy it little tight but i herd they fix that with a wide seat. 

I have a equlizer i will not give that up for anything. It nice to be able to adjust the stand in the tree while you are climbing. 

You get what you pay for . Dont make money a issue


----------



## BowmanPa

dbbumpin said:


> still undecided. gonna try one at a local shop sunday


sent you a PM!!!


----------



## arrowhawk

athomPT said:


> Any of you used treewalker?


With all the stands I own, have owned, borrowed ect
The *treewalk is my favorite stand....*


----------



## [email protected]

for the price and easy climbing and light i would consider a API BOWHUNTER! its comfy on your bottom as well.
i use 2 hand climbing lone wolfs but you said under $300 ,so that leaves them out.


----------



## lostarrow68

the summit viper classic is only 179.00 =26lb
treewalker 319.00 =19lb
Lonewolf 389.00 = 20lb


----------



## airwolf

i got 2 Loc-on climbers that are superlite but with no seat but the lone wolf climber is really nice!


----------



## Greenstick

you could probably pick up a Lone Wolf off of the AT forums for a reasonable price. I think I saw some for sale.


----------



## johnnyv917

lone wolf is light and easy to climb with and will never squeek or make noise while hunting


----------



## ge superhawk

*Eq-24*

I went with the EQ-24 by Equilizer. It's taken 8 months for me to decide if the price (421.00) will be worth the added features. I've read many good reports about them and a good warrenty. I also like that I can get online and order a part or an add on feature. I blew my wadd and got the cadilac version so I shouldn't need any extra's. I like it because you can use it facing the tree or back to the tree or leaning with your but on a pad. I'm waiting on the FEDEX truck now! I'll report back.

Still waiting!!!!


----------



## rlblevins2001

*Api*

I have had an API Grandslam Supreme since 1992. What I don't like about it is the shrink wrap on the chains wears out but can be replaced fairly easily. Things I like about it is I can lay my bow or rifle on the stand in front of me and its pretty secure, the chain folds down out of the way of low hanging brush as you walk, it has never tipped over or slid while climbing. I'm not a big fan of heights but I regularly climb 30' or so. Oh, I have whacked my bottom cam over the stand on several occasions, but that's because I can't bring myself to lean out over the bar or arm rest. It's a mental thing. Overall, it's one of the best investments I've made.


----------



## mdbrew

Millennium Climber -- super comfortable

Matt


----------



## bdgerfn20

depends on what your looking for but i would recommend a summit. I have a viper ss have had it for a couple years. weighs only 20 lbs, very comfortable and the bar is nice cause you can rest you gun/bow right on it whille your sitting. if you wanna go lighter open shot deluxe is just lik one my dad has and thats very light weighin 15 lbs.


----------



## lostarrow68

I stopped at woodbury outfitters in coshocton ohio today and they had summit viper classic stands for 139.00


----------



## hunt4food#2

summit viper ss


----------



## Backlash

I have little experience with my Summit Viper SS, haven't hunted with it yet but climbing to become familiar with it, I've been impressed. It seems real solid too.


----------



## jjcard41

*climbers*

When I started hunting a few years back, a buddy of mine let me use of his old climbers. It was a little noisy, but I never slid even though the metal that goes around the tree itself and not a jagged edge like most stands today. I just bought a viper from cabelas and looking forward to swaying in the trees:nixon:
Then a friend buys a Gorilla stand for around $130 and absolutely loves it. I think he either bought it at Fleet Farm or Walmart..
Good luck,
jc


----------



## Mattyv97

*Climber*

I would have to say my two favorite is either the Summit or Lone Wolf. Summit more in your price range if you want to stay between $200-300. I know you can get a Viper Original for around $190. i have 2 of these and love them. there are awesome. but i also have a Lone Wolf thats a little more high in price. they start around $300. but both are great companys.


----------



## Teh Wicked

www.sportsmansguide.com

I got my Summit Titan for $269 as a club member, they have the best price on the net for Summit stands.


----------



## TeamG3

go to sportsmansguide.com and look up the climbing stands. they have lots of good name brand stands for cheap. i think they are a wholesaler or something. anyway there cheap and durable


----------



## SpeedPro

dbbumpin said:


> does the fron bar come off on the viper...seems like it would get in the way ALOT while shooting


No, it's welded on and it doesn't get in the way. That open one is just a fall waiting to happen. I hunt out of a viper and I almost always stand up anyway but even sitting down, shooting isn't a problem.


----------



## hunt4meat

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_54486____SearchResults

I love the API bowhunter climber stand. I have had it for several years, and its great. I have no complaints with it


----------



## 2arrow1

have a bushmaster for yrs now and still rock solid,i don't like the wrap around either and at 16 lbs i can pack it a long ways.


----------



## bobbyh

*Gorilla tree climber*



dbbumpin said:


> I'm thinking about the summit bushmaster climber...
> I have never used one but I'm lookin to have it to hunt state land while I'm up at school. One that is light and easy to climb with would be nice.
> 
> what do you guys like....tryin to keep it under 300, 200 would be nice


got my gorilla at the local wal-mart for $109.00 at the beginning of last season, came with harness, and side bags for storage, weights only 19 lbs, saw it on ebay this yr going for 170.00 and on bass pro shop for around 140.00 never had a problem and has enough room for my 225lbs
bobbyh


----------



## psavoy

*Summit 180 max*

I just purchased a Summitt 180 Max SS. I paid just under 300, but well worth it. I love it! It's a little big, but i am a big guy(6'4'' 280lbs). I packed it over a mile on opening morning of kentucky bow season. You really can't beat the comfort of the surround seat. Had no problem sitting all day. The seat is very easy to reverse while in the tree.


----------



## dbbumpin

well guys I just ordered a new 2009 summit razor climber...ended up gettin a deal on ebay for 239....same thing as the viper but the front bar can move and be taken off


----------



## dbbumpin

heres the one I just got
http://www.cabelas.com/p-0039058417489a.shtml


----------



## onelow69c10

I know its not top of the line but I've got a couple of the field and stream one that Dicks sells and they are comfortable for me and im a big guy 275lbs.
Plus you can get them on sale for $70 to $80 so you could buy 2 for what a summit runs.


----------



## Combat Triad

I've got a Summit Viper and love it. Light, secure, and comfortable.


----------



## dsal

I got the Equlizer 24, same one that eq superhawk is talking about. I love the thing, very well made and very roomy, adjust while you go up the tree.
Its a little heavy, dropped some weight by giong to sling seat, but over all i can say it will get used alot.


----------



## airwolf

i have 2 "loc-on" climbers i payed about $60 for the second one cant remember how much they were selling for new but they are really lite! only weigh like 7 pounds but if i were to ever buy another climber it would be a lonewolf they cost a fortune thou.


----------



## dtgb115

*Tree walker*

I have a tree walker and love it ive been hunting for many years and have owned many climbers and this is the lightest and most quiet climber on the market.


----------



## archerlou

I like the treewalker and lone wolf.


----------



## Terry Reeves

*Climbers*

I was also getting ready to order a summit Viper SS from Cabelas, but saw they also have a summit stand called the Viper Ultra, same specs/looks as the SS only called the Realtree Outfitters series, and comes with a few bonus goodies for $249, instead of the SS price of $279. The stand looks IDENTICAL, less the foot rest bar?? Anybody have one of these and how is it?
Terry


----------



## optimax

I would get a ol'e man stand excellent. I am a big guy and I can tell you this was the best investment for me. The net seat is very comfortable.


----------



## 2wheelercustoms

*I have had MANY tree stands but all of them had the same issue...comfort! and you know what that means, you move around to try and get comfy! I always tried to stay in my stand for as long as possible but they were all to uncomfortable so one season me and a buddy of mine ordered a Tree Lounge with a bow attachment . It has been the ONLY tree stand that allowed me to stay in my stand from dawn to dusk in TOTAL comfort! and when I was awake I saw more deer than in past seasons because I wasn't coming out of my stand. (The first time I used it I fell asleep in it at 30' for about 3 or 4 hours!)

Another thing I really liked about it was the fact it was lighter than others and only stuck off your back maybe 6" which made it excellent for hunting in thick areas. It doesn't stick up over your head either like some do. If you have never tried one you should give this one a shot!*:wink:


----------



## rutman

Terry Reeves said:


> I was also getting ready to order a summit Viper SS from Cabelas, but saw they also have a summit stand called the Viper Ultra, same specs/looks as the SS only called the Realtree Outfitters series, and comes with a few bonus goodies for $249, instead of the SS price of $279. The stand looks IDENTICAL, less the foot rest bar?? Anybody have one of these and how is it?
> Terry


I have the exact stand. I think I gave $229 four years ago. I will not buy any other stand but a Summit. Safety and Comfort.


----------



## Chief56

I also use Tree Lounge for ALL day comfort. You can check them out at www.treelounge.com. Thay are worth considering.


----------



## ge superhawk

EQ-24 by Equilizer

I have practiced with it several times and yesterday, used it on it's first hunt. I like it! works great, stable and roomy (I'm 6'2"). It was a bit noisey during the practice runs so I rapped it with treestand tape and that is solved. It's a dream when you use the back rest while facing the tree but I took that off for bow season. It is also great to be able to level everything out so your not at a weird angle. 

Overall I'm happy with it, glad I bought it!
www.equilizertreestands.com


----------



## jblack71

I have a Gorilla and for the price, you can't go wrong. I love mine. If I was going to buy another climber, it would be another Gorilla. Just my .02.


----------



## mathews1113

*www.treelounge.com*

I've got two of them and realy like them.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

dbbumpin said:


> well guys I just ordered a new 2009 summit razor climber...ended up gettin a deal on ebay for 239....same thing as the viper but the front bar can move and be taken off


Since no one seams to reading that you bought one. Congrates!!!. Think you will like the bar and the padded back seat alot more than you would have liked the bushmaster.


----------



## bobfisher

*Summit Viper*

I started in prehistoric times with a Baker climber. When I got a Summit bushmaster I thought I had it made. Then I got a Summit Viper when they were still made of steel, bought an aluminum Summit Viper when they came out, which doesn't cost so much more than a Bushmaster, and I think it is a little safer. Like some of the others said, it is so comfortable that you will fall asleep and the Viper comes up around you on both sides and cradles you in the seat. I love my Viper. Be sure you wear a harness, especially as you climb. Be safe. Bobfisher


----------



## armedic1

Lone Wolf sit n climb is awesome!!!! A new one is pricey but you can get a slightly used one on ebay a lot cheaper.


----------



## viel cazzo

I love the lone wolf sit and climb, the only problem I have is today my seat buckles broke, as I fell to the bottom standing platform and smashed my bow I realized there were 4 deer behind my stand that ran when I fell. I contacted Lone Wolf about this and should hear back from them tomorrow. Apparently this is a common occurance.


----------



## armedic1

Wow!!!! I've never heard of that. I hope it doesnt happen to me. Lone Wolf has pretty good customer service so I'm sure that they'll make it right for ya.


----------



## ge superhawk

*Eq-24*

I've used my EQ-24 several times and think it is great! Roomy, well built, and very stable. I can stand on one side without it moving or stand so all my weight is right on top of the tree grip and no slipage. I did that in a buddies summit (not picking on summit, just happened to be the brand) last year and it droped about 3 inches and I nearly had to change my undies. I also like the fact that I can level the stand so it's not at some goofy angle. I have had it since Aug. and I just noticed it is assembled in Taiwan (pissed me off). All this time I thought it was made in NC, USA.


----------



## 1countryboy

*summit*

:thumbs_do i have a *Summit Viper* and the upper rail split i found it after getting down out of the tree the split was under the padding i called summit and talked to customer service they would not help me in any way it was out of wrnty by just 1 year to date i asked them if i could buy just the upper rail they said yes the price was almost as much as the complete stand so i will never buy a summit * they also told me that this is somthing they see from time to time* that is not good for the hunter up a tree 25 ft even with a harness summit :thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do ps i was not looking for a free stand just some help from them on replacing the top even at a discount price they just said you could go on the web site and order the top. so before i buy any other stands i will ck out the wrnty and track record. look before you climb


----------



## deerhntin1

*Climber*

I had just traded for a Summit Viper and it is the most comfortable and easy to use climber that I have ever owned. I have been hunting for 20 something years and I have had several climbers but I would rate this Summit as a number#1 on my list. My previous climber was a API and I really liked it other than it was alittle on the heavier side even being aluminum but it was a decent stand.One other thing about the API I didn't care for was it is pretty diffucult o get the pins in the chain that goes around the tree. Then I got this Summit and I feel in love with the comfort. It is easy to use climbing except when you are climbing and your tree has a small knot on the oppisite side, the cable has some difficulty getting over the knot. You have to circle the tree and and make sure this isnt going to be an issue. I had it happen to me yesterday and it will wear you out trying to get the cable over the knot. I was going to get a Summit Bushmaster that Cabela's has on sale right now for like $175.00. It is one of the lightest climbers that I have researched and economical. The platforms on the Summits are all just about the same size. The Viper has a rail on the upper climbing part to were the Bushmaster doesn't. I would feel alittle more secure with the rail. Good luck making your choice. Everyone is different.


----------



## jwillettgn

I bow hunt out of a Summit Razor and gun hunt out of a Viper SS or a API Grand Slam Super Magnum (Heavy). The two problems with the API is weight and I tend to fall a sleep for hours in it as it sits so good. LOL

Jim


----------



## 1countryboy

keep checking the upper rail for cracks under the padding


----------



## USCfan

I recently bought the bushmaster and love it. It takes some getting use to vs. a sit and climb. And you need some upper body strength.
Here's a tip for you Summit guys, use the green gator strap and an extra to lock the top to the bottom once you get up in the tree. Look at the Equalizer and where the lock down straps connect. This will make your stand rock solid in the tree. This should come standard on all climbers.


----------

